# Not a toroise, but it came from an egg...



## Katherine (May 1, 2012)

My family grew a little bit today!








        I will never understand why people think it is cute and adorable to dunk a living animal in dye and use it as a holiday decoration 




Unlikely cellmates.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 1, 2012)

I didn't know they still did that, haven't seen one of those in many years.


----------



## Katherine (May 1, 2012)

I don't know who "they" is but I'm feeling sour towards "them" this evening. Happy to have some new feathered friends though, regardless of their ridiculous plumage!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Bow (May 1, 2012)

How did they get the dye that... "fancy" for lack of a better word? I've only ever seen solid ones. Hopefully he isn't one of the poor guys who has it injected while still in the egg.


----------



## Laura (May 1, 2012)

depending on the reason or how it was dyed,, it isnt legal to do so in some areas... calif has laws about dyed chicks for easter.. I'll have to look it up...


----------



## Katherine (May 2, 2012)

Bow said:


> How did they get the dye that... "fancy" for lack of a better word? I've only ever seen solid ones. Hopefully he isn't one of the poor guys who has it injected while still in the egg.



I have no idea how it was done but the entire chick was dyed. It was likely died before the Easter holiday, and baby chickens grow quickly. Where he looks 'normal' is new plumage growing out over the died baby feathers.



Laura said:


> depending on the reason or how it was dyed,, it isnt legal to do so in some areas... calif has laws about dyed chicks for easter.. I'll have to look it up...



I wish it were illegal everywhere. Regardless of how harmful the dye and traumatic application of it experience is or is not; making them look so ridiculous encourages people to take them home as 'decorations' with holiday lore. I love chickens and think everyone should be able experience the joy of raising a small flock, but unfortunately this practice attracts the impulse holiday shopper who generally has no intention of providing for the little guys later in life. Unfortunately, I doubt it is illegal here. I live in a state that dragged their feet through the mud and did not outlaw even cockfighting until every other state in America had long since done so.


----------



## yagyujubei (May 2, 2012)

Personally, I like the color. When I was little I raised a pink one and a purple one. Hope you're ready for a Leghorn rooster.


----------

